# Bait Site Location



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey guys I am down to just a couple of weeks until I will be able to start baiting for my fall bear hunt. I have the Fall Archery Book Cliffs tag. I am looking for places that I can put my bait sites and just realized I don't really know what I am looking for. Should I be trying to find a spot that is up on a ridge or down in the bottom of a canyon? Does it need to be in super thick trees or am I okay to put it in a small clearing? I could use any advice you would be willing to give for bear baiting. 

Also my tag is for the roadless area and I do not have horses so I will be backpacking in 4-6 miles to the areas I plan to hunt. I would really appreciate any advice on what baits last a long time and will hold bears in the area. Do to the distance from my house and the pack in distance I will not be able to bait as regularly as I would like. 

Thanks!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I was a beginner a couple years ago with baiting so I tried two different styles of areas. The first and most productive was half way up a ridge with a stream with beaver ponds at the bottom. Good cover and only one way in and out. (This is where I shot my bear). I had multiple bears come in until one big boar came in and took over the area. It was about 500 yards from the road. 
The second was right next to a pond and took almost 3 weeks to hit the bait but once they did I couldn't keep it full. 

Water is a big deal, and seeing sign in the area are the two biggest items I looked for and it worked great. 

Also making your bait area so they can only feed from one side. And making it more difficult to get to the food so they stay and feed longer.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you know anything about the Book Cliffs and have you been out there very much?


----------



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for that info.

Critter I have not been down there a whole lot. I have been a few times since I drew the tag but I am far from an expert. I would sure appreciate any info you could share.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I sent you a PM


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Just don't place it right down the canyon from my trail camera....all I got last year was pics of bears and baiters.

Oh wait, I don't hunt the Bookcliffs so you should be fine.


----------

